# Moving To KL In Sept



## ssp1969 (Jul 24, 2013)

We are moving to KL In the month of Sept 13. My kids are in grade 7 and grade 11. For grade 7 I want British curriculum school and for grade 11 may be A level . I checked on net for grade 11 all colleges start in month of july & next will be Jan so I am worrying if I get admission or months will be wasted ? Secondly being an indian I came to know GIIS school. I want to know the review of British curriculum of the school.


----------

